

Ask HN: Which Android phone would you buy (Nexus 4 sold out) - architgupta

Since the Nexus 4 is not easily available, which Android Phone would you buy in its place?
======
phaus
If you have a phone that you could manage to get by with for another few
weeks, I'd wait for the Nexus 4.

If you really can't wait, there are still some good options. The S III is one
of the best phones ever made. The Note II is just as nice as the Nexus 4 and
the S III, but it might be too big for some people, myself included. Also, you
might be able to find the Galaxy Nexus, which is the phone I currently use.
The Google version is no longer for sale, but you might be able to find a
brand new one on Ebay, or if you aren't comfortable with that, some of the
wireless carriers might still be selling them.

------
runjake
A Samsung Galaxy S III with Cyanogenmod 10, which is usable as a daily driver

\- or -

If I could deal with the size and pending a usable CM10 build for it, a Galaxy
Note II, which is essentially a giant-screened SGS III with monstrous battery
life and a pen (which won't be usable under CM10).

Both support 64GB microSD cards, unlike the N4.

------
autotravis
Wait for the Nexus 4. I've had one stock Android phone (Nexus S 4G) and 6 non-
stock. Stock beats custom skins, hands down. I know CM is (mostly) always an
option, but the hassle is reminiscent of trying to remove bloatware from a
Windows PC.

------
michaelpinto
Wait till it's back in stock -- as a developer you want to be seeing the
flagship model and Nexus is it. And I say this to you as an Apple fanboy who
just ordered a Nexus to make sure I know what's going on in the other side of
mobile.

------
jamesjguthrie
In its place I'd get the Galaxy Note 2, I really like the big screen.

